# Port not present. Help !.



## teo (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello community: 

I try to install skype link following the steps indicated below and is not present. The FreeBSD handbook give indications mistake and does not support linux to install flash player and skype   .

https://github.com/cpu82/skype4-ports

I did that this and not the port exists.

```
# portmaster -e target_port

===>>> No such port: target_port
===>>> Aborting update

#
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2014)

This is a custom port tree that's not supported.


----------



## uzsolt (Aug 20, 2014)

The net-im/skype in the official ports tree isn't good? It's old but maybe works well.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 21, 2014)

uzsolt said:
			
		

> The net-im/skype in the official ports tree isn't good? It's old but maybe works well.



Microsoft recently stopped allowing old Skype versions from logging in.  I believe that 4.3 is now required so even the 4.2 version in that repository might not work.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 22, 2014)

Vassilis Laganakos is currently working to update linux_base-f10 ports to f20. Also it includes Skype 4.3 in the package. At present, you can install Skype 4.3 without sound due it needs pulseaudio support, just to send messages. 

Here it is his GH repository: https://github.com/vassilisl

Note that my GH repository is outdated


----------



## uzsolt (Aug 22, 2014)

junovitch said:
			
		

> Microsoft recently stopped allowing old Skype versions from logging in.


Ok, I didn't kn*o*w this.


----------

